# New 2CRT T-shirts and Racin'



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, here's my new slogan idea for the t-shirts. "2CRT, putting the "control" back in Houston R/C". Ho ho ho ha ha ha ha ha. Seriously, I'm ready for some kicked -back, drama-free club racing. No trophies, no cash, just bragging rights and maybe a frosty barley pop or 2 as your reward. Maybe we can try to do one 2CRT get together at a different track each month during their normal club race. K&M and Mike's both have regular races, and I think Fastrak is getting back to that. Not sure about 51 but I'll check with Harl. Sound like fun to anyone else? We'll try to come up with an officially unofficial schedule. Maybe it'll catch on and we can increase turnout at the club races.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Okay, here's my new slogan idea for the t-shirts. "2CRT, putting the "control" back in Houston R/C". Ho ho ho ha ha ha ha ha. Seriously, I'm ready for some kicked -back, drama-free club racing. No trophies, no cash, just bragging rights and maybe a frosty barley pop or 2 as your reward. Maybe we can try to do one 2CRT get together at a different track each month during their normal club race. K&M and Mike's both have regular races, and I think Fastrak is getting back to that. Not sure about 51 but I'll check with Harl. Sound like fun to anyone else? We'll try to come up with an officially unofficial schedule. Maybe it'll catch on and we can increase turnout at the club races.


Lets do it!  I like Frosty Barley pops! Eh eh eh! :cheers:

Just a little gathering once a month at different tracks, all about the fun, grudge matches, BBQ, chicks, freestyle contests, I like it!:texasflag

I also like the idea of T-Shirts. Lets do that RIGHT now while I have some cash stashed. Put Todds logo on the back and some sort of really cool saying on the front.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

ill take two xxl, one just in case i get mustard on the other


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, I talked to Fastrak and to 51. We can BBQ both places, and I know frosty barley pops are in effect at Harl's. I doubt Fastrak's insurance will let them, but down by the bayou is a HCFCD easement and not technically on their property, LOL. Fastrak's planning on having their club racing at 1:00. Here's the way I see it. Once a month let's try and get as many 2CRT members together as we can to race at one of the club races. Bring the pits where we can (haven't talked to K&M yet but long as the concession stand's not open hopefully they'll let us). Mike's I'd guess is a no go but we can ask. Since it's a club race the track is getting all the money, so no arguments. It's their race, we're just there to play. Bring somebody new with you, welcome them to our addiction. Be fun if we could do the Mike's/offroad double occasionally. Fastrak's start might be a little early, maybe they'd bump it an hour. I'll try to come up with some tentative dates this weekend and post up. Anybody else have ideas?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Harl Rules!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'll speak for*

K&M. They are looking to increase attendance and one of these would be doing that. $ making to cover their overhead is #1 along with track and FUN!

They have no concession yet but do sell drinks. so keep that in mind.

OH and I will talk with Randy and Wayne anyway to confirm it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> K&M. They are looking to increase attendance and one of these would be doing that. $ making to cover their overhead is #1 along with track and FUN!
> 
> They have no concession yet but do sell drinks. so keep that in mind.
> 
> OH and I will talk with Randy and Wayne anyway to confirm it.


Lets do this!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool. The more I think about it the more I like this. IMO, we really owe the track owners. They're the ones who put in the time and $ to give us a place to play with our toy cars and they deserve our support. I just got off the phone with another friend and I e-mailed him the link for 2CRT. PD, did you say you have the 2CRT logo? What's the format? I'll need to get it to shop around for shirts, but I don't want it to go to the home addy if it's too big.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Cool. The more I think about it the more I like this. IMO, we really owe the track owners. They're the ones who put in the time and $ to give us a place to play with our toy cars and they deserve our support. I just got off the phone with another friend and I e-mailed him the link for 2CRT. PD, did you say you have the 2CRT logo? What's the format? I'll need to get it to shop around for shirts, but I don't want it to go to the home addy if it's too big.


Actually, RH has it right now and has it imported into a Photoshop format. Although we do have AI and Corel, in addition to JPG. Could be saved out into any format that is needed - just let RH know.

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

no offense.....but what time and money are you talking about?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dirt for the track, supply and place is about $8/cu yd. A mini loader and operator is about $400/day, or you can buy your own and do the dirt work yourself. Fastrak had their own and was letting K&M use it, but it got stolen, so I don't know how they're handling that now. AMB transponder system w/ 2 sets of transponders and computer, about $4K. Either paying the lease or the note on the property, $1.5-$2K a month. Liability insurance,electricity, water, salary for an employee to be there and run the races. If you want a hobby shop on-site, figure a minimum $10K order to get that going. That's the time and $ I'm talking about.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

K check this. What if you guys did the consecions (spelling) at K&M, give half to the track and the other to a charity. (keeping a little to cover the cost of food.) Maybe once a month or something. Show up early and get the grill going, smoke a brisket or just burgers and hot dogs. With enough of you guys there you should be able to rotate through out the night so everybody has time to do what they need to do.

Granted you would have to run it by the track first of course. Just an idea.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*K*

Like Todd said. From now till the race. Put on some fund raisers at the tracks to collect expense funds for shirts and stuff.

:idea:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds awesome to me! I'd even go as far as to say let's rotate tracks doing this too - K&M, Fastrak, 51, etc. Thoughts?

Let's get some volunteers to get together to organize things a bit - who's up for it?

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Paul....*

:wink: you've mentioned delegation on 2 separate threads. no takers yet?

We have to come up with a service/product/event that won't conflict or overlap with the tracks $ maker first. I'm already full up to my eyeballs at K&M when I get there. But to peddle some item isn't out of my range.

Thinking out loud here. My head hurts. :redface:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Nah, no takers. Guess its not that great of an idea. Either that or every one is as busy as we are. No worries - I'm sure we will have a few warm up runs at Mike's as well as a "spread the love" fest at the dirt tracks.

It's all about the fun, right?

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

no offense to on-road racers............but off-road is still da big thing in houston


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*You Got That Right!*

Offroaders do it in the DIRT! LET's GET DIRTY!!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

yep. glad ya agreed with me biggy.............atleast someone does


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ronnie,

It's not that we don't agree on dirt vs. on-road. Just as much as we are having a focus and working this charity race event for the on-road track at Mike's, we will do the same with K&M, Fastrak, and whoever else wants to hold a charity race event for the dirt tracks. Heck, we all know that between the extreme heat and wet, cold winters it is difficult to get a good outdoor on-road following going. And I applaud Mike's for pulling it off, considering the challenges surrounding them.

I'll be the first to tell you that my heart is in dirt/off-road racing any day! But the decision the team made to run on-road for the charity race event was purely due to newness, promotion, and to try some thing new. Like I said, we have plenty of opportunity to run a nice on-road track, as well as more than enough opportunity to run fine off-road tracks here in Houston. 

2CRT is not about one track, venue, or race event only. If it drives in dirt or paved road, floats on water, flies in the air and it is associated with R/C, we will still have fun and promote the hobby.

Now who is up for some fun?!?!

GIT R DUN!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Does anyone know what the official THRC schedule is now? I assume it's what Danny posted on the site/ I sent Matt an e-mail last week to see if that was it and haven't heard back. Since 2 of the tracks we want to do this at are THRC member tracks I want to avoid conflict w/THRC races. I think the concessions a good idea, let's see if we can get some dates set and then see if we can get enough commitment.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Paul said it.*

The team beleaves in it.

2CRT is not about one track, venue, or race event only. If it drives in dirt or paved road, floats on water, flies in the air and it is associated with R/C, we will still have fun and promote the hobby.

Now I'm doing what we beleave in. Having Fun racing OFFROAD!!!!! :biggrin:

BTW, K&M is up for a challege like that too! :wink:


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds like some of the THRC council are deciding on maybe getting rid of the whole THRC thing. Don't know if it is completely true but I know a couple of the guys on the grid have been talking about it and have set up a website so everybody can go to see where the racing for that particular weekend might be. Sounds like a good idea to me, no conflicting with race schedule for everybody to have to deal with and no more political BS that has seemed to be involved with THRC for quite sometime. Again this isn't anything official, just some talk between a couple of council members.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

agreed, kevin


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow! Personally, I'd hate to see THRC, as an organization, go away. I do agree that the varying race schedule and cyclical political BS has got to go or needs to be cleaned up, but they seem to be throwing the baby out with the bath water, if that is truly the direction they are thinking of going.

But, at the same time, I feel that if some thing like that should happen, then it places the focus on the track owners to come up with club racing at each venue - some have this already and are rooted and established while others would have to get on a program. Personally that is some thing that I think would be extremely healthy - K&M and Fastrak are proof of that.

Thanks for the info Kevin - if you hear anything further please let us know.

PD2


----------

